

Show HN: Get an SMS when the Apple Developer Center comes back - RossPenman
http://dev-center-notifier.herokuapp.com

======
sprite
Awesome. Can't believe the dev center is still down.

------
rohu1990
so someone want to collect phone numbers of apple developers around the world
;)

